# problème fusion drive



## johann51 (28 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, victime du bug impossible de trouver une partition valide pour installer windows 10 sur mon fusion drive, j'ai essayé une nouvelle fois ce soir de tenter une installation, sans succes
j'aimerais de l'aide pour remettre à l'équerre mon fusion drive 

```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            791.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS OSXRESERVED             7.9 GB     disk1s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk1s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6
   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s7
   8:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              199.2 GB   disk1s8

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +814.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## johann51 (28 Avril 2018)

```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 34B48DA4-1E7F-4D9B-BF04-630A0F2AFCFC

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         814904905728 B (814.9 GB)

    Free Space:   192512 B (192.5 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume DAECA3E7-E391-446E-AAE2-1B0A94B1506C

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 5E1F12DA-B928-49CE-91D7-4949BEA8B929

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     791351181312 B (791.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 8A259A34-99EF-45E4-9D74-2A8739B71419

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          813999980544 B (814.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               OS X Base System

            Volume Name:           OS X Base System

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

Salut *johann
*
Tu as une floppée de partitions hors Fusion Drive sur ton HDD -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            791.4 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS OSXRESERVED             7.9 GB     disk1s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk1s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s6
   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s7
   8:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              199.2 GB   disk1s8
```


il s'agit des partitions n°*4* à n°*8*. Voici comment les supprimer et récupérer leur espace global au *Conteneur CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive --> passe (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller chaque fois) les commandes que je te présente en tableau :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s8
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613 0b
```


les 5 premières suppriment une à une les 5 partitions excédentaires en les convertissant à de l'espace libre ; elles passent sans commentaire

la dernière récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre au Fusion Drive

=> comme la dernière commande est susceptible d'avorter pour plusieurs raisons --> poste ici l'affichage retourné par cette commande.


----------



## johann51 (29 Avril 2018)

salut macomaniac, merci de m'aider
j'ai des messages d'erreurs quand je tente de supprimer les partitions 

```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
Unable to find disk for disk1s4
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
Unable to find disk for disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> la situation a dû se modifier par rapport à ton tableau. Par exemple --> tu as redémarré > ou éteins / rallumé ton Mac --> conséquence : les 2 disques (SSD & HDD) ont pu permuter leurs index et le HDD peut être actuellement *disk0*.


----------



## johann51 (29 Avril 2018)

c'est fait chef !

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            791.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS OSXRESERVED             7.9 GB     disk0s4
   5:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk0s5
   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6
   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s7
   8:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              199.2 GB   disk0s8

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +814.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

Effectivement --> permutation d'index. Donc je mets à jour mon tableau -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613 0b
```


tu n'auras qu'à poster l'affichage retourné par la dernière commande


----------



## johann51 (29 Avril 2018)

```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume OS X Base System appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 791 351 181 312 to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 999 345 127 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 021 993 811 968 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

Ça a l'air bon. Repasse encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## johann51 (29 Avril 2018)

merci pour ton aide !


```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 95E8C6FD-D63D-41CD-A9FA-757DBAC69613
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Avril 2018)

Problème résolu --> plus de partitions excédentaires et espace récupéré au Fusion Drive.


----------

